# Films that Didn't Live Up To The Hype of the Trailers



## BAYLOR (Jan 30, 2015)

You go to the cinema and you see an upcoming movie trailer that looks amazing , It makes you really look forward seeing the film. But, when you finally see the actual film. It doesn't live up to the trailers.   

What are you choices for  films that ended not living up the trailers?


----------



## Michael Colton (Jan 31, 2015)

Well, the most famous one I can think of is _Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow_ or whatever it was called. The trailer was incredibly misleading.


----------



## anno (Jan 31, 2015)

Howard the Duck...


----------



## Vince W (Feb 2, 2015)

The Phantom Menace
Attack of the Clones
Revenge of the Sith
Abrams Trek
Indiana Jones and the Crystal Skull
...


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 2, 2015)

anno said:


> Howard the Duck...



The trailers made me not want to see that film.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 8, 2015)

Highlander Endgame . Epic disappointment.


----------



## JunkMonkey (Feb 22, 2015)

_Brick_.  Totally wowed by the trailer and bought it - then I saw _Looper_ by the same writer/director which I though was a steaming pile of crap.  So I didn't watch_ Brick _until I had forgotten why I hadn't watched it.    I finally slid this into the DVD player last month.  I though it was sh*te.  But only worked out why at the end as the credits rolled - "oh!  A Rian Johnson film...!  That explains a lot."


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 22, 2015)

JunkMonkey said:


> _Brick_.  Totally wowed by the trailer and bought it - then I saw _Looper_ by the same writer/director which I though was a steaming pile of crap.  So I didn't watch_ Brick _until I had forgotten why I hadn't watched it.    I finally slid this into the DVD player last month.  I though it was sh*te.  But only worked out why at the end as the credits rolled - "oh!  A Rian Johnson film...!  That explains a lot."



When I saw the trailer for Looper, I thought it looked great. Didn't get around to seeing it at the theater , did see it on television. Found to be a complete waste of time.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 26, 2015)

*Prometheus        *The  trailers looked impressive , the movie , less so.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 27, 2015)

*Exorcist II the Heretic*    The trailers looked promising, the film was a flipping disaster.


----------



## Delfilm (Nov 5, 2015)

Yes Prometheus and Phantom Menace strike me as two very enjoyable trailers that definitely didn't deliver! My two favourite teaser trailes of all time though for films that DID deliver are Indy III and Terminator 2. 








.


----------



## Pedro Del Mar (Nov 23, 2015)

Prometheus and Interstellar


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 23, 2015)

Er... most of them. Trailers are only there to serve one purpose - put bums on seats.


----------



## WaylanderToo (Nov 23, 2015)

Michael Colton said:


> Well, the most famous one I can think of is _Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow_ or whatever it was called. The trailer was incredibly misleading.




can't say fairer than that - the trailer was incredible. The filum? Ahhhhhh, less so


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 23, 2015)

Yeah it didn't live up to the trailer but , I  liked Sky Captain . It was a bit hokey and overacted but a fun film.


----------



## JunkMonkey (Nov 23, 2015)

I like Sky Captain too!

The only trailers I remember ever really selling me on a film were the ones for _Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon _and _Brick.  Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon _was brilliant and lived up to it's sales pitch. _ Brick_ was sh*t_._

My favourite trailers:

_



_


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 29, 2015)

crooksy73 said:


> Prometheus and Interstellar



The Trailer for *Interstellar *just didn't impress me.


----------



## JC Kang (Jan 1, 2016)

Nowadays, I would say most movies are like that.  the Trailer captures all the great moments and the rest is yawner filler.  I was laughing my @$$ off at Minions' trailer, but almost fell asleep during the movie.


----------



## Vaz (Jan 17, 2016)

*Signs
Phantom Menace
*
Both awful.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 31, 2016)

Vaz said:


> *Signs
> Phantom Menace
> *
> Both awful.




Agreed, both were major letdowns.


----------

